# Bear hunting.



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I didn't get a bear this year, but I'm not to disappointed. I had fun hunting and learned alot about bears.
I also got to meet alot of new people and see alot of new country that I probably never would of if I didn't have the tag.
The weather played a huge factor this year and that was the biggest problem. 
Now if the DWR decides to extend the season or not is not a big concern for me. I don't blame them for my so called lack of success. 
I do know when I draw again I have a whole lot of knowledge that should help me tag out.
Here are some more photos off the trail cam. No bears but intresting to see what else wanders through the area.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

What unit were you hunting?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

North Manti.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I can relate Mike. I've never had a bear tag, but I've drew LE tags before and have gone home empty handed. It's kind of dissapointing, but like you say, a learning experience. 

Next time you'll get 'em!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad you had a good experience Mike, how many days did you spend out there?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Out of the 2 months, probably 35-40 days. Everyday off I had I was in the mountains.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! You are very fortunate to be able to do that! 

Hopefully next year you'll bag one.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Wow! You are very fortunate to be able to do that!
> 
> Hopefully next year you'll bag one.


Well the Mrs wasn't the happiest, but I tried to devote as much time as I could to the hunt. I think next year i'll head to Idaho and try it there since now I have a 3 year waiting period.


----------

